# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Free bottle ?

## flizzy

Hey, how i can get the FREE BOTTLE from the advert to register...
I did not received any E-Mail?

Greetz

----------


## austinite

^ please check your Junk mail folder for the email. You must be able to receive email since we require email confirmation to register.

----------


## flizzy

> ^ please check your Junk mail folder for the email. You must be able to receive email since we require email confirmation to register.


hmm nothing in the junk folder... ?

----------


## austinite

Ok. Please check this thread later to see if Admin replies.

----------


## ProStatus

Same here - no email recieved. Thanks :P

----------


## *Admin*

I will send another email to you!

----------


## crazy mike

Hey...HEY!!!! I never got my email either  :Frown: ...but I've never ordered and it's ok I don't need it. ...crazy mike

----------


## dmoney12

I have the same problem...never recieved the email

----------


## Alright john

Me too 
Regards

----------


## whitelinecrime

> Hey, how i can get the FREE BOTTLE from the advert to register...
> I did not received any E-Mail?
> 
> Greetz


no me neather  :Hmmmm:

----------


## exerciseordie

No email for me either.

----------


## Dougie94

no didnt get mine either

----------


## RaicSyllabus

nope no email here either...starting to think this is some sorta hoax

----------


## MajorPectorial

Nope gotta admit I never had anything. Maybe cuz UK??

----------


## MajorPectorial

N mine was like a year ago. I just figured it was just a ploy n got on with other things. But if ur supposed to be great. Plz admin chk is
not old address no.7. 
Should be flat 3. 
Obv only starts for anonymity

Thank uuuuuuuuuu

----------


## benjorrell

> Hey, how i can get the FREE BOTTLE from the advert to register...
> I did not received any E-Mail?
> 
> Greetz


I didnt get the free bottle either? I've registered as instructed although received no email?

----------


## monsoon123

Nor me ?

----------


## niksg

i did not receive anything either... I want my free bottle lol admin plz help!

----------


## teza225

How long after you registered do you receive the free bottle coupon and is delivery included or do we have to pay for the delivery?

----------


## austinite

Check your email for details.

----------


## teza225

Still no email not even in my junk/spam folder

----------


## vodevil

nothing. not in junk. please re-send.

----------


## lxmorales

Me neither..lol

----------


## ndoilpatch

Same here ADMIN. No email please resend. Nothing in junk nor trash nor spam...

ndoilpatch

----------


## *Admin*

I will resend to you again...

----------


## Alright john

And me please

----------


## teza225

Still havent recived it plz resend

----------


## austinite

It was resent. Please contact your service provider to see why our domain may be blocked.

----------


## lean12

Same here plz resend not in junk or spam either

----------

